# Grandfathers Humidor



## Kzookid (Sep 9, 2010)

Upon hearing I smoke cigars, my grandmother gave me the humidor my grandfather purchased in India during the 1940's. She said he kept a handful of cubans in it over the years. After his death she had sadly threw them away and had a friend line it with red felt. Is this humidor still usable with the felt lining? Should I remove it? I would really like to use this box as my desktop humidor. Any suggestions to make this work? Attached you will see the humidor.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

To be used as a humidor, you'll definitely need to remove the felt. The question is, how was it applied to the wood? You may remove the felt to find that it has damaged the spanish cedar lining. Looks like they put a "frame" at the edges of the felt. That needs to come out as well. If you know a local woodworker, they may be able to take everything out and reline it for you. A piece with that much sentimental value, don't take shortcuts. It's a beautiful box, and I'm sure you'll treasure it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

As a Master carpenter by trade i will say it can be easily put back in service.
Nice looking piece love the carving.:yo:


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Kzookid said:


> Upon hearing I smoke cigars, my grandmother gave me the humidor my grandfather purchased in India during the 1940's. She said he kept a handful of cubans in it over the years. After his death she had sadly threw them away and had a friend line it with red felt. Is this humidor still usable with the felt lining? Should I remove it? I would really like to use this box as my desktop humidor. Any suggestions to make this work? Attached you will see the humidor.


Hopefully you will find thet he just stapled the felt in and then covered the staples with the trim and did not use any adhesive. I hate to say this but you may have to wet the inside to release any adhesive used. Its a nice hand carved peice that you would not want to ruin. post some closer pics and Ill look at them for you or send it to me.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> As a Master carpenter by trade i will say it can be easily put back in service.
> Nice looking piece love the carving.:yo:


didnt know you were like me Tony!!!


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Definitely put that baby back in operation. Like the others said, should be easy to get the felt out, and if the wood underneath gets a little damaged and it can't come out, it should be easy just to cover it up with some fresh spanish cedar. 

Also, what a great family heirloom to be passed on. Congratulations. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Ligero Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

That is awesome! I would do whatever it takes to get it back into shape. I hope someday my grandkids will be using my humidor. I won't be leaving them any cigars though.


----------



## Kzookid (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. I will post some closer pics ASAP. I will also send them to you Rob. This will most likely be tomorrow after work. I knew you all would appreciate it as much as I do so I wanted to share it with you guys. Thanks for the advise, I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

Very nice! Love the details! Take good care of it and pass it on to the next generation!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> didnt know you were like me Tony!!!


Life is full of surprise my friend!:beerchug:


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

I had nothing to add as to what to do to "fix" the box, I just wanted to chime in my "Wow, nice box man!" (which sounds about 6 kinds of wrong  ). 

That is certainly something you want to fix up and proudly display on your desk, or whatever.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

That's gorgeous. Definitely take care of that... what a treasure!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Ligero Mike said:


> <--- Her boobs are supposed to bounce.


OMG!!!! :dr



Athion said:


> "Wow, nice box man!" (which sounds about 6 kinds of wrong  ). .


Uh..... I reserve the right to remain silent as anything I say would surely incriminate me!

Gulp....

Youse guys are killin me here!

Padilla Habannos are quite tasty aren't they?!!!!!!!!

 :flypig:

.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I would pm Humidormimister the man can do anything, if anyone know he does. I would myself.


----------



## r0lan6 (Aug 24, 2010)

Beautiful carvings! A cracking humidor once it gets internally restored. :clap2:


----------

